# Infantry Selection Dates -HEADS UP.



## RyaeC (1 Jun 2012)

Hey All,

I do not know how many of you have been told that Infantry selection dates were June 11th. 

Just a *NOTE:* to keep in mind, I called my RC today and did a bit of follow-up to confirm selection dates.

I asked the woman if June 11th was Infantry selection date and apparently they are not (where she was searching), she did however say that Selections for infantry were August 7th. 

Strangely enough though, when I finished my interview the interviewer said that selections were June 11th for Infantry, I also have seen on FB groups and the forums that other have been told June 11th as well. 

Is the recruiter ill-informed? or is my interviewer? 

I would be really let down if june 11th secletions were not happening and we would all have to wait a bit extra time. 

Anyway, just wanted to keep all infantry hopefuls in the loop. Maybe your recruiters might give you different info.

Thanks!  :camo:


----------



## Jarry (2 Jun 2012)

At the montreal recruitment center i got the same information as you , was tell i was merit listed and that the selection will be in june , 
BUT today i get there to give some paper and ask and  they tell me it was a big mistake and they will only be selection in agust ans also a second selection for infantry too 
Sorry for the bas english.


----------



## RMalik (2 Jun 2012)

I hope this is wrong. I went to my local RC two days ago for some things, and to double-check the date for the selection calls. They said the date is June 11th. That is strange then because it conflicts with what you are both saying about it being August 7th. Not sure what the August 7th date is, maybe it is another round of selection calls?


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2012)

Things change, meetings move based on availability of the people required at them and the needed information. In the big picture, if these selections are for courses starting in the fall, then whether the selections are made in June or August changes nothing. This is not something to get stirred up about.


----------



## Connorp23 (2 Jun 2012)

From what I was told at CFRC Hamilton, there will definitely be three selections for infantry, and possibly four. The first is June 11th, followed by August, the third I am not aware of, and the fourth is still just a possibility. I wouldn't get too worked up about it.


----------



## steve543 (2 Jun 2012)

Just read this and thanks for the info. Do these selection dates also pertain to Component Transfers or just new recruits?

Best of luck to everyone and Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## Jarry (3 Jun 2012)

Connorp23:
Did these information are sure ? 
The thing i dont understand is : all people frome the recruit center tell the same thing:
The number of place is REALY LOW for infantry in the regular forces.
So why will there be more then 1 selection for the year 2012 for this job?(did there is a major event somewere? Because last time they need to do alot of selection ant alot of bmq for infantry it was in preparation for Afghanistan event .
If anyone can answer this would be really apreciated .
And like i said , i talk whit a recruitement captain of montreal this week ( she' is in charge of the intervew )
And she told me :"" i dont know who told you there will be a selection in june for infantry . Because the only selection in my system for this branch is in august and another one in september.
Wishing all of you good luck and a good week.
Sorry for the bad english 1rst language is french.


----------



## Connorp23 (3 Jun 2012)

I'm just relaying exactly what I was told. I was shown the number of people being selected for PPCLI, was told it would be broken up into three or four "groups". Top percent should be selected in June and so on. It's very possible the recruiter could have been mistaken, but I doubt it. Considering I saw proof. However, things change very quickly in recruiting, so who knows. Just don't get stressed over it. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Donny (3 Jun 2012)

I think there are multiple selections and they could change depending on trade training course start dates.


----------



## Donny (3 Jun 2012)

Connorp23 said:
			
		

> I'm just relaying exactly what I was told. I was shown the number of people being selected for PPCLI, was told it would be broken up into three or four "groups". Top percent should be selected in June and so on. It's very possible the recruiter could have been mistaken, but I doubt it. Considering I saw proof. However, things change very quickly in recruiting, so who knows. Just don't get stressed over it. Hurry up and wait.



Whats PPCLI ?


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2012)

Donny said:
			
		

> Whats PPCLI ?



http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440000029/index-Eng.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2012)

PPCLI


----------



## Donny (3 Jun 2012)

thanks


----------



## Jarry (4 Jun 2012)

Good morning everyone.
At 9 am today i got a call whit the recruit center and got some info .

-The selection on june 11 is for the infantry officier.
-The selection on august is for infantry soldier.
He also told me there is alot of place available for infantry soldier.
I hope this will clarify things up a bit for the people who was wondering when selection will appen!

The recruiter told me since my interview was good and i was a competitive candidate that  i was put on merit list BUT they need to get the return of "garda"  for some chekout . I was wondering 2 thing
1- i pass the interview like 3 week ago is it normal for this chekout to be long ?
2-what did "garda"  chek ?  I was sure everything was chek before the interview !?because they told me during it that i got an old cellular account unpaid that i need to payd before they call me for swearing and selection( i payd it and bring proof the next day ).
Would be really appreciated to have an answer on this please.
Have a nice day  and again soory for the bad english.


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Jun 2012)

Donny said:
			
		

> Whats PPCLI ?



Only the best infantry regiment in Canada! 8)


----------



## therickiness (5 Jun 2012)

Just finished interview in Calgary for DEO and want to get into the stat. My interviewer told me the armoured and infantry DEO selection will take place on the third week of June and successful candidates will receive a call before the 1st week of July. The approximate quota for DEO infantry is around 5 nationally (damn) and 12 for armoured nationally (man~). 


GOOD LUCK ALL! May the better candidate wins.


----------



## GAP (5 Jun 2012)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Only the best infantry regiment in Canada! 8)



Play Pen Canadian Laughing Infants....






 :whiteflag:


----------



## therickiness (5 Jun 2012)

Damn RMCs, they took up our spots!


----------



## Jarry (5 Jun 2012)

therickiness said:
			
		

> The approximate quota for DEO infantry is around 5 nationally (damn) and 12 for armoured nationally (man~).
> GOOD LUCK ALL! May the better candidate wins.


What does "DEO" means?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2012)

Direct Entry Officer


----------



## Rahul (6 Jun 2012)

Yes, may the best candidate win. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Jarry (6 Jun 2012)

Thank you for the answer !!! And yes good luck to all of you! Did any infantry applicant got they reference called !?


----------



## RyaeC (8 Jun 2012)

Hey all,

Got my call today! July 4th I swear in, and July 14th I will be flying to Quebec to start BMQ. Life is about to get a whole lot more exciting! Wish everyone else and all infantry hopefuls all the best of luck! Hope to see you there. Phone calls are coming your way.


----------



## Joshua1 (8 Jun 2012)

Quote to RyanC--

Did you get selected for infantry NCM


----------



## Jarry (8 Jun 2012)

To RyaeC:
Congratulation !!!!! Thats a good news for you ! Good luck 
U get call for what trade !? Infantry soldier or infantry officer !?!?


----------



## RyaeC (8 Jun 2012)

Infantry NCM, Infantry Soldier!  :camo:


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2012)

Jarry said:
			
		

> U get call for what trade !? Infantry soldier or infantry officer !?!?



She said :



			
				RyaeC said:
			
		

> I will be flying to Quebec to start *BMQ*.


----------



## Jarry (8 Jun 2012)

?? I was asking because im a french canadian and i didnt find what NCM means .. It was sounding like an officier post!


----------



## big45-70 (11 Jun 2012)

I'm still waiting on my references to be called to be merit listed.  I'm hoping to make the first selection date!


----------



## Connorp23 (11 Jun 2012)

RyaeC, which regiment were you selected for?


----------



## RyaeC (11 Jun 2012)

All I was told in my phone call was simply PPCLI. He did not specify which one. He was also throwing a lot of questions and facts at me. SO I was mostly just jotting down things as fast as I could. ( BMQ Date, Oath Date/Location, etc.) I am planning to call in and get more info to tie up loose ends.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2012)

RyaeC said:
			
		

> All I was told in my phone call was simply PPCLI. *He did not specify which one*.



That is because there is only one PPCLI. Within that regiment, there are multiple battalions.

He could not tell you which battalion you would go to as he does not know. You will not know until later on BIQ.


----------



## RyaeC (11 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is because there is only one PPCLI. Within that regiment, there are multiple battalions.
> 
> He could not tell you which battalion you would go to as he does not know. You will not know until later on BIQ.



I figured that there was only one. Only after the fact when people were asking me "Which PPCLI"? I did not know how to answer their question.

Thank you though for clearing up and confirming that for me!


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2012)

RyaeC said:
			
		

> I figured that there was only one. Only after the fact when people were asking me "Which PPCLI"? I did not know how to answer their question.



The First, Second and Third are battalions of the PPCLI regiment. After BIQ, you will go to one of these.


----------



## therickiness (11 Jun 2012)

Imao, still finger crossed for DEO selection!


----------



## Connorp23 (12 Jun 2012)

Just a bit confused about this. Considering the selection date is August 7, why would they select an applicant early? I understand that these things happen, especially to fill spots, but I thought the whole point was to have the graduation of BMQ and the opening of BIQ relatively close? Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm obviously new to all of this.


----------



## big45-70 (12 Jun 2012)

I though maybe it was for reserve infantry.  I'm new as well and could be wrong.


----------



## Donny (12 Jun 2012)

probably multiple selections then.


----------



## Connorp23 (12 Jun 2012)

Not reserve. ryae said PPCLI


----------



## brihard (12 Jun 2012)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> I though maybe it was for reserve infantry.  I'm new as well and could be wrong.



There are no selection boards for reserve infantry. Reserve infantry units each control their own hiring; the role of the CFRC is to process candidates that the reserve unit have decided are appropriate.


----------



## Jarry (13 Jun 2012)

Connorp23 said:
			
		

> Just a bit confused about this. Considering the selection date is August 7, why would they select an applicant early? I understand that these things happen, especially to fill spots, but I thought the whole point was to have the graduation of BMQ and the opening of BIQ relatively close? Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm obviously new to all of this.



Absolutely same questioning !!! the 7 agust is for the whole canadian infantry so i dont understand how people get call for bmq before this date!
But im very happy for our friend ryae and i wish her all the good luck i can!!! :nod:


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jun 2012)

There are multiple selection dates.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There are multiple selection dates.



Shhh.........Let the experts carry on.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Shhh.........Let the experts carry on.



My bad.


----------



## Jarry (13 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There are multiple selection dates.



Thanks for the answer,
and yes i know there is multiple selection , but  since february every recruitement officer  told the 1rst selection for infantry is june for officer and is 7 agust for ncm. Thats why we are questioning.


----------



## ken.w2402 (21 Jun 2012)

The dates seem correct. I just got offered Infantry Officer DEO this afternoon with BMOQ (French) starting on October 29th 2012.


----------



## stank101 (22 Jun 2012)

i think there is no specific dates. They've started the hiring process this month but it will end when all the spots will be filled. I remember last year i went at the RC in summer for Inf O and there were 6 places, i came back in october and there were still places for the  BMOQ that started 2 weeks later.


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jun 2012)

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> The dates seem correct. I just got offered Infantry Officer DEO this afternoon with BMOQ (French) starting on October 29th 2012.



Félicitations.


----------



## therickiness (23 Jun 2012)

ken.w2402 said:
			
		

> The dates seem correct. I just got offered Infantry Officer DEO this afternoon with BMOQ (French) starting on October 29th 2012.



ok francophone DEO, we the english crowd is still in the air. XD


----------



## ken.w2402 (23 Jun 2012)

therickiness said:
			
		

> ok francophone DEO, we the english crowd is still in the air. XD



I actually had the choice between the English BMOQ on August 20th or the French one on October 29th. I chose the latter to give myself an extra couple months to get in better shape. This said, does the language really matter in the selections though? I thought all officers had to be functionally bilingual in the end.


----------



## therickiness (23 Jun 2012)

Well I am on the west coast and selection in our area seemed slower than east coast. I am hopeful candidate, and armoured was my first choice. Maybe you're right, the selection pool is common between franco and anglo. Nonetheless, congrats.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (5 Jul 2012)

I heard next selection date after August 7th was end of November sometime.


----------



## Scoobydude (8 Aug 2012)

Ducimus BTC said:
			
		

> I heard next selection date after August 7th was end of November sometime.



Yeah it is, the infantry selection dates are the same as the ones for combat engineer. Anyone know how long approx. after the selection date they start calling people?


----------



## seawolf (8 Aug 2012)

can take up to 5-7 days. Sometimes faster depending on applicant.

There is paperwork that needs to be done and notifying the various CFRC's so they can call people, etc.

Remember there was a fair number of trades being selected yesterday. I know cook was another one. So CFRC's are probably swamped.


----------



## Scoobydude (8 Aug 2012)

Hmm I see, well that makes perfect sense. I sort of expected that considering how many applicants they have to go through and such. Thank you for the info, I was just curious how much longer the wait is lol anticipation is a killer.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (9 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know if the RC has to notify an applicant that they are placed on the merit list before you receive a call with an offer? I am in the process of re enrollment and I'm not sure if the process would be the same as an initial application.

Remember Lads, waiting is the easiest part..


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Aug 2012)

Ducimus BTC said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the RC has to notify an applicant that they are placed on the merit list before you receive a call with an offer? I am in the process of re enrollment and I'm not sure if the process would be the same as an initial application.
> 
> Remember Lads, waiting is the easiest part..



The RC DOES NOT call/email/notify people if they have been merit listed.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (9 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The RC DOES NOT call/email/notify people if they have been merit listed.



Seen, Thank you Hatchet Man


----------



## Connorp23 (10 Aug 2012)

Just for a heads up, infantry wasn't selected on August 7th for some reason. No idea when it will be now.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (10 Aug 2012)

I'm processing for Infantry and got an interview on the 21st of August so I figure selections may not be dead in August. Possibly September?


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2012)

ProtectAndServe said:
			
		

> I'm processing for Infantry and got an interview on the 21st of August so I figure selections may not be dead in August. Possibly September?



Considering the poster above you had his interview on 25 May and didn't make the 7 Aug selection, I'd set up camp and be prepared to wait.


----------



## Jarry (11 Aug 2012)

Must have been selection ... My friend marc got selected and is curently doing is bmq (for infantry) 
And my swear in is in 4 days and i start bmq on 20 agust also for infantry.


----------



## Ryan28 (11 Aug 2012)

I received an offer for infantry last week, going for basic Sept. 1st.  ;D


----------



## Jarry (12 Aug 2012)

Ohhh nice , cOngratulation !!!!!!! Maybe we gonna do ql1 together !  ;D


----------



## Ducimus BTC (12 Aug 2012)

Ryan28 said:
			
		

> I received an offer for infantry last week, going for basic Sept. 1st.  ;D



Congrats, what part of the country do you live in?


----------



## ProtectAndServe (18 Aug 2012)

Ducimus BTC said:
			
		

> I heard next selection date after August 7th was end of November sometime.



Seeing this gave me some hope towards getting in the CF this year. I got my medical and interview to do still so hopefully in November I may get a call.. Always praying, congrats to the guys who got the call.


----------



## Athena1 (18 Aug 2012)

Connorp23 said:
			
		

> Just for a heads up, infantry wasn't selected on August 7th for some reason. No idea when it will be now.



Hello All 

First post for me and I'd just like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experience. This website is a great source of information.

Can anyone confirm the quote above? I've been reading multiple posts about different selection dates. Most posts say it did happen on the 7th, while others say another selection date will happen Nov 27th for Infantry and Combat engineer. When talking to the recruiting office in Ottawa they weren't sure when the next selection dates were. I was just wondering if anyone was told or has heard anything else?


----------



## DaveJT (18 Aug 2012)

Athena1 said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> First post for me and I'd just like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experience. This website is a great source of information.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the quote above? I've been reading multiple posts about different selection dates. Most posts say it did happen on the 7th, while others say another selection date will happen Nov 27th for Infantry and Combat engineer. When talking to the recruiting office in Ottawa they weren't sure when the next selection dates were. I was just wondering if anyone was told or has heard anything else?



I had been told at CFRC Kingston, that selections for Combat Engineer were to take place on August 7th _(which is when I was selected)_, and should they not obtain enough successful candidates at that time, another selection would be held in November. 

I had earlier been selected for Traffic Tech in the second week of July, but turned that down in hopes of getting my primary choice, which I did get. I was told that there possibly would have been another round of selections for that job in October or November _(I cannot remember which)_ if they didn't get enough people, just in case my gamble for CE did not pay off. 

The week before I found out I was selected _(on August 7 actually)_, I went with my cousin to the same RC because he wants to join up as a Vehicle Tech; he was told another round of selections for that job are to be held in November. So it seems to me, that November could very likely be the next important month for selections. For those who are still waiting, best of luck to you and sincere wishes that you are only "waiting", and have not been passed over. This thread would show the process to be short for some, long for others, and a dead end for some. 

I submitted my initial application 1 year, 4 months, and 18 days ago; one week from today by no later than 8:00 p.m. _(excuse me, 20h00)_, I report to St. Jean. Sometimes we wait longer than we hope to, but I can tell you that when you are offered a position and are sworn in, that time is forgotten. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ducimus BTC (18 Aug 2012)

Athena1 said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> First post for me and I'd just like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experience. This website is a great source of information.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the quote above? I've been reading multiple posts about different selection dates. Most posts say it did happen on the 7th, while others say another selection date will happen Nov 27th for Infantry and Combat engineer. When talking to the recruiting office in Ottawa they weren't sure when the next selection dates were. I was just wondering if anyone was told or has heard anything else?



Selections for Infantry were on August 7th or shortly after. I was informed by my RC that the next selection date will be November 27th. However, anything can happen and I am sure dates can change or be cancelled. until then.... Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Connorp23 (18 Aug 2012)

I've still been told, by my own RC, and a second for that matter (and from other applicants with different RC's) that selection DID NOT take place. Pushed till early September according to Ottawa RC. However I know personally of 4 applicants chosen for Infantry, although each of them was chosen prior to August 7th.


----------



## Ducimus BTC (19 Aug 2012)

Connorp23 said:
			
		

> I've still been told, by my own RC, and a second for that matter (and from other applicants with different RC's) that selection DID NOT take place. Pushed till early September according to Ottawa RC. However I know personally of 4 applicants chosen for Infantry, although each of them was chosen prior to August 7th.


I personally know of 4 applicants selected on this past Friday, August 17th for Reg Force Infantry. I am personally not sure why different RCs are saying different things. Like I said the only way you will know 100% is when and if you get a call with an offer.


----------



## Athena1 (20 Aug 2012)

Thanks for your posts everyone. It seems strange that there are still some very different answers out there but like Ducimus BTC said until you get a call you dont know for sure.

Congrats DaveJT on getting your choice.


----------



## John_NL (20 Aug 2012)

From the people I know over Canada, the RC's are giving different answers...
I did happen but we don't have the list yet. 
I didn't happen.
I happened and you weren't selected.
Etc.

Mine says simply we don't know if it happened or not. We know one was scheduled to happen on X date but haven't got the list yet. (this was over a week ago).

So many different answer can simply be that some maybe getting upset at the amount of calls they are getting about this. You may only be calling once a week, but Tom down the road may call at 9, 1 and 5 each day like clock work. 

So, we just need to hang in and wait. 

I to know of a RCR that got a offer late Friday of last week.


----------



## Connorp23 (23 Aug 2012)

Got an offer today for PPCLI. Leave Sep 1


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

The reason for the discrepancies is Infantry is a trade that doesn't have a national selection.  The selections are done locally, which doesn't mean the local RC is doing the selection, rather the the HQ for the local area.  Example the Southern ON HQ is in Toronto (Co-located with the Recruiting Centre at 4900 Yonge).  This HQ is responsible for the detachments in Toronto, Barrie, Oshawa, and a few others, same thing in other parts of the country.  Selections aren't allowed to happen before a local selection, but they can happen anytime after.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The reason for the discrepancies is




Shhhh.........let the experts lose their minds !!


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

Well its not like people actually use the search function, maybe a few people will see my post, but it will be eventually buried and forgotten.   >


----------



## John_NL (25 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the info Hatchet Man. 

The problem with "use the search function" is like 50 out of 51 results in the thread list are all people being told to .... use the search function because once back in the 1980s someone asked how infantry was selected so every time since. When it was asked, they are told to search. 

Personally I do get people do to take the ability to search for things into their own hands. But in the end army.ca is a recruitment tool for the CF. Like when recruiters go to high schools and answer questions from the students. 

I can picture it now...

Student ask random question

Reruiter "Yeah, why don't you go google the answer to that"


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2012)

John_NL said:
			
		

> But in the end army.ca is a recruitment tool for the CF.



Just so we're all clear:



> Unofficial site, not associated with DND.


----------



## John_NL (25 Aug 2012)

Ah, makes sense. Explains the lack of professionalism here.


----------



## roadrunner60 (25 Aug 2012)

See, atleast its not just me who feels this way about you


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

John_NL said:
			
		

> Ah, makes sense. Explains the lack of professionalism here.



Perhaps you should read the site guidelines, people here actually do act in rather professional manner, if they don't the mods do take action.  But that does not mean, we (those who actually have the first hand knowledge and experience) have to spoon feed the "entitled" generation, or those who can not engage their own brains, refrain from engaging in speculation/rumour or straying outside their lanes of experience and knowledge.  Being bluntly told how things actually are is something that is pretty common in the military (even if some people try to avoid doing it) but sorely lacking in the civilian world, which is becomes glaringly apparent on here because some people get all upset when serving members respond to them.  

What is unprofessional, is your own lack of research (and powers of observation), and comments like you just posted.


----------



## John_NL (25 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> we (those who actually have the first hand knowledge and experience) have to spoon feed the "entitled" generation



I have to disagree there. The "entitled" generation is referred to by ANY generation but their own. I think we both have the maturity to realize there are entitled people in EVERY generation, not just the younger people today. I do totally agree with not spoon feeding people, but as I said already, telling someone on this page to use a search function usually results in 50 out of 51 results (example numbers) of a mod telling then to use the search function with no answer given still! The one thread with a solid answer may even be like like the gulf war. 



> Being bluntly told how things actually are is something that is pretty common in the military (even if some people try to avoid doing it) but sorely lacking in the civilian world, which is becomes glaringly apparent on here because some people get all upset when serving members respond to them.



On this site I have seen people ask a question, actually get a answer. Then say the mod can close the thread. In which the mod picked on the person then asking them if they would cry if they didn't close the thread. What i see there is a civilian being good, polite, and respectful to people in a career he is hoping to be in himself. If this happened face to face in the military between co-workers or anywhere else in the world it would be considered bullying.



> What is unprofessional, is your own lack of research (and powers of observation), and comments like you just posted.



I am unprofessional because I pointed out that this site is a great resource for the CF and power hungry mods are ruining it for them. If so call me unprofessional.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

John_NL said:
			
		

> I have to disagree there. The "entitled" generation is referred to by ANY generation but their own. I think we both have the maturity to realize there are entitled people in EVERY generation, not just the younger people today. I do totally agree with not spoon feeding people, but as I said already, telling someone on this page to use a search function usually results in 50 out of 51 results (example numbers) of a mod telling then to use the search function with no answer given still! The one thread with a solid answer may even be like like the gulf war.



I am not limiting my comment to people younger than me, since I am not that old, but rather the "entitlement" that people feel, with their 24/7 instant access to information anywhere on the planet.  I joined at 17, the internet was still maturing, this forum/google, weren't available, and yet I (and many many many others) still managed to get through the entire recruiting without either.  Funny that eh?  



> On this site I have seen people ask a question, actually get a answer. Then say the mod can close the thread. In which the mod picked on the person then asking them if they would cry if they didn't close the thread. What i see there is a civilian being good, polite, and respectful to people in a career he is hoping to be in himself. If this happened face to face in the military between co-workers or anywhere else in the world it would be considered bullying.


  So I am sure you can actually provide the link to said offending thread right?



> I am unprofessional because I pointed out that this site is a great resource for the CF and power hungry mods are ruining it for them. If so call me unprofessional.



No because you assumed it is actually part of the CF, when in fact when you joined, you would have clearly seen it is not, in fact at the bottom of every page it says so.  





			
				John_NL said:
			
		

> Also this comment.  It adds nothing, and slanders the entire site at the same time.  CDN AVIATOR was a Mod, he knows the site rules better than you or I.  I will not respond to anything you post in reply, since if you don't like how this site is run then don't continue to be a member here, it's pretty simple actually.
> Ah, makes sense. Explains the lack of professionalism here.


----------



## John_NL (25 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I am not limiting my comment to people younger than me, since I am not that old, but rather the "entitlement" that people feel, with their 24/7 instant access to information anywhere on the planet.  I joined at 17, the internet was still maturing, this forum/google, weren't available, and yet I (and many many many others) still managed to get through the entire recruiting without either.  Funny that eh?



True, and no offense, just because you didn't have the resources that new apps do today don't mean they shouldn't either. 



> So I am sure you can actually provide the link to said offending thread right?



I would, but that would totally screw up the mods support of the "use the search" function. 



> No because you assumed it is actually part of the CF, when in fact when you joined, you would have clearly seen it is not, in fact at the bottom of every page it says so.



Yes, I assumed...and when someone assumes, the make a "ASS out of U and ME". See, but when I signed up and signed all those neat papers and stuff I said that I wouldn't discriminate against anyone based on age, gender, background...or like people that do have access to sites like this. Another paper said if I get drunk and act in a fashion that could put the CF in a negative light I could get in deep, deep crap. I am going to go out on a limp and hope some mods here aren't drunk.... Which leads me to think non being drunk means its their natural personality, which is much worse.

In closing I would like to say I did have nothing against you but at that top of this VERY page CDN Aviator commented on your actual hopefully reply. Where a good site would see that reply and useful and maybe...sticky it to the infantry board. You commented that in time it will be long forget and hidden anyways.  Point to the professional part of that please.


----------



## Franko (26 Aug 2012)

Well, this thread has spun nicely around the bowl twice.

John_NL - this is an unofficial site and is not connected in any sort of form to the CF. If you don't like it, you can leave at any time.

Any more insults to the moderators and you will be banned perminatly.

Locked

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

